# [solved] Lenovo S12 MCP79 nur halber Ram erkannt

## musv

Hallo, 

hab mir ein Lenovo S12 geleistet. Problem: 2 GB RAM sind drin, 1 GB wird nur erkannt .

RAM-Anzeige:

Im BIOS: 2 GB

Memtest: 1.790 GB

top bei Sysrescue-CD: 1.810.752 kb

top bei meinem Tuxonice-Kernel: 903.280 kb

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b3)

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)

00:0b.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 AHCI Controller (rev b1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0876 (rev b1)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

Kernelconfig gibt's hier: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282006/

Hat jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich das 2. GB aktivieren kann?Last edited by musv on Wed Oct 27, 2010 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schnellschuss 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

Dies würde ich mal setzen.

----------

## manuels

Erkennt das Bios oder sonstige installierte Betriebssysteme oder LiveCDs denn die 2GB?

----------

## 69719

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur ein Schnellschuss 
> 
> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set
> 
> Dies würde ich mal setzen.

 

Full Ack, hatte das selbe Problem.

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

 

Ich dum. Du hast Recht. Das war's. Ich kann mich sogar dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich das Problem früher schon mal hatte.

----------

## Randy Andy

Jaha, wer kennt das nicht,

und das wird nicht besser werden mit fortschreitendem Alter   :Wink: 

Aber Altenheimer  hat auch seine Vorteile - man lernt jeden Tag neue Leute kennen, und kann zu Ostern seine Eier selbst verstecken   :Laughing: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

